# Looking for AMS Threads or Comments



## JFMURFY

Contacted by Asset Management Specialist (AMS) out of Bristol Pa.
Any opinion on them?


----------



## Guest

Just like the others want everything for nothing. They are also want you to backfeed for hpir.


----------



## BPWY

Other than a few guys that work in remote areas they cannot get contractors in they are directly responsible for helping to massively drive down rates.



Their flat rate in most places is about half what it should be from some of the prices I've heard.
I've also heard from a good source that once they agree on pricing for your company they then after a few months work the prices over and run them down, you are constantly having to monitor and audit your invoices for they'll either cut the prices or simply not pay.

At one point in time I heard they were even having a lot of problems getting contractors paid in a timely manner.


----------



## Guest

We too were contacted by them late last summer, prices sucked... We negotiated and got them up to average on routine services and they gave a little more for initial services!

We only took on lawns and maid services for about 30 properties close into our area, was good for a few months, one worker inside, one out... Half hour and on to the next.

Got asked by someone other then our recuring services rep to help get a rural initial another contractor failed to complete that was about 3 weeks late. They had done all the trash expect about 8 CYD's, washer removal WO and a couple tons of scape metal, rural dump fees were tough but not bad and we made up for it in scrap. 

Got it done on time and continue on with routines, come invoice time we were scored the lowest level and was told no check... Not because of anything we did, but because they said were 3 weeks late removing the washer 

That said I would stay away from the initial services for several reasons... 1st is unless you own you own landfill, you will be lucky to break even on the pricing for the trash outs. 2nd is they score your work and determine when, how much and if you even get a check this cycle at all.

Lucky for us we had good status with our recuring services rep who looked into it and seen the original contractor was the one late not us and we got paid. :clap:

*Long story*, but hope it helps with your question... They are what they are. And yes we still work for them, but only routine cleanings, snow removal, lawns, hazards and repairs we BID! And all ways add 24% as the want 20% off the top and 4% for early pay


----------



## Guest

Run Forest run...........all I'm gonna say.


----------



## GTX63

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Got it done on time and continue on with routines, come invoice time we were scored the lowest level and was told no check... Not because of anything we did, but because they said were 3 weeks late removing the washer
> all.
> 
> [:


 Good Lord Man! I hope you finally got paid for the work!


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Good Lord Man! I hope you finally got paid for the work!


You must have missed it... :whistling 



Lawn Mower Man said:


> Lucky for us we had good status with our recuring services rep who looked into it and seen the original contractor was the one late not us and* we got paid*. :clap:
> 
> And yes we still work for them, but only routine cleanings, snow removal, lawns, hazards and repairs we BID! And all ways add 24% as the want 20% off the top and 4% for early pay


Yes and on time! As said not the most profitable relationship, but we make good money working for them and have landed plenty of work with brokers we have dealt with servicing AMS properties.


----------



## Guest

after a year two days ago they said the computer reasigned all routines we lost 70 now have a whole 6 two not even in our area. they say we might get them back IF who has them now doesnt want them. we were on time and 98% QC. have to get them to corect every single monthly invoice, some times takes days or weeks to get the auditer to corect it. been thru 5-7 state reps (lost count) each one want some thing diferent, except not to pay you for things the last rep was paying for.


----------



## thanohano44

ECSREO said:


> after a year two days ago they said the computer reasigned all routines we lost 70 now have a whole 6 two not even in our area. they say we might get them back IF who has them now doesnt want them. we were on time and 98% QC. have to get them to corect every single monthly invoice, some times takes days or weeks to get the auditer to corect it. been thru 5-7 state reps (lost count) each one want some thing diferent, except not to pay you for things the last rep was paying for.


Leins. The computer doesn't do what it isn't programmed to do. Can't stand how people try to hide behind a computer.


----------



## Guest

Yes the computer generated thing is a PITA.I lost all my local accounts had 10 spread all over the state.Called said i quit received all 40 back within minutes and on top of that recived a raise on all of my routines.

I have no problems with AMS on the HUD side or fannie side.I have had same state rep for the duration.My QC score is not even great but I guess being only idiot in NH to work for them,they deal with me and as I deal with them.

Check is always in my mailbox on or before the 20 of each month.


----------



## mtmtnman

Unless your rural with no competition it won't be that great. I do just fine to the tune of 6 figures the last 2 years but i am the exception...............


----------



## Guest

MKM Landscaping said:


> I have no problems with AMS on the HUD side or fannie side.I have had same state rep for the duration.My QC score is not even great but I guess being only idiot in NH to work for them,they deal with me and as I deal with them.
> 
> Check is always in my mailbox on or before the 20 of each month.


Lucky for us there are a handful of half ass, low balling, uninsured, never to be heard from again contractors working our area; always see a new name once maybe twice on the sign in sheets....

But they are gone after an initial or two and our name runs down the page cleaning up whats left and most the time at are rate, not theirs... :clap:

And yes short one bump and even then the check is always there on the 21st! 



mtmtnman said:


> Unless your rural with no competition it won't be that great. I do just fine to the tune of 6 figures the last 2 years but i am the exception...............


While 6 figures would be great, in our first half year we did manage to almost hit the 5 figure zone... Crappy winter has everything off to a slow start, but the grass is already showing some green and April 1st is coming quick! 

Spending the weekend getting the mowers and small engines up and ready :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

I should do that as well.


----------



## mtmtnman

We won't cut a blade of grass till the end of April here and a few of my properties will have snow till May. Got a bid approval to go blow out a long steep drive with near 2 feet on it tomorrow.......


----------



## Guest

That's nice. Right?


----------



## Guest

I look at it like this not everybody will like them and some people will like them,to each is there own.

No snow all year and now I am battling 12-16 inches of snow on 80 properties.Where are the nice small 4-5 inch storms.


----------



## BPWY

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Spending the weekend getting the mowers and small engines up and ready :thumbup:








I've got my front line mowers ready to rock.
Still gotta get the 21''s and hand equipment ready.


----------



## P3+

Have you seen the new Toro 30"? Looks like a nice little machine for those tight gates.


----------



## mtmtnman

PipCo said:


> Have you seen the new Toro 30"? Looks like a nice little machine for those tight gates.



Look at these for a heavy duty unit. http://betteroutdoorproducts.com/index.asp?page=ProductDetails&Item=MOW-15KM-32


----------



## Guest

*Speaking of the devil*

So today I was going te tell AMS that with the new computer set up and all the other crap,that I was no longer interested in working for them.

But before I get to call them,they call me with another increase of money for all my HUD routines.

Do you think they will look for another contractor?or do you think they will pay more than they should and keep me?

Either which way they the HUD side of routines is a small percentage of my volume.


----------



## REO2Rentals

MKM Landscaping said:


> So today I was going te tell AMS that with the new computer set up and all the other crap,that I was no longer interested in working for them.
> 
> But before I get to call them,they call me with another increase of money for all my HUD routines.
> 
> Do you think they will look for another contractor?or do you think they will pay more than they should and keep me?
> 
> Either which way they the HUD side of routines is a small percentage of my volume.


In my opinion - You're good now:thumbup::whistling but as soon as another low baller surface - adios samigo:sad:


----------



## Guest

Depends if your in a "saturated" market, i tried to get a small bump and they tell me there are to many others in my zipcode area, and I'm allready getting more than everyone else, do I want to keep working for them or be taken off there list.


----------



## Guest

I want them to hire another contractor in this area.I have more routines than I need.AMS is a small percentage of volume buts its a stead check monthly


----------



## Guest

How much do you all make? I make $30 for landscaping, $11 for inspections, $168.75 for trash, $95 for clean, and $85 for landscaping. That's all HUD work in Dallas. It's hard to compete cause AMS has their own in house crew in my area with about 6 of his own crews...


----------



## Guest

Wow! If I was still doing P&P I would have been RICH hiring you at 25% going rate. 

Sorry I feel for ya!


----------



## Guest

Keep in mind there's no more than 1 cube max at every house.


----------



## thanohano44

SRT-Diesel said:


> Keep in mind there's no more than 1 cube max at every house.


LOL....till you get hit with a 60 cud. HUD sometimes conveys properties with mold, debris and hazards. You need to drop them.


----------



## Guest

I've never had one, and I'm one of the top vendors in my area. I've done probably 350 initials with them in a year and a half.


----------



## dirtbuster

SRT-Diesel said:


> How much do you all make? I make $30 for landscaping, $11 for inspections, $168.75 for trash, $95 for clean, and $85 for landscaping. That's all HUD work in Dallas. It's hard to compete cause AMS has their own in house crew in my area with about 6 of his own crews...


SRT - Diesel - are you still a vendor with AMS? Have they recently changed their pricing strucure in your area for trash removals, now only paying for trash per cy versus a flat rate for 20 cy? I'm trying to determine if we're being played, or if AMS is implementing a new pricing structure across the board.


----------



## JW34

dirtbuster said:


> SRT - Diesel - are you still a vendor with AMS? Have they recently changed their pricing strucure in your area for trash removals, now only paying for trash per cy versus a flat rate for 20 cy? I'm trying to determine if we're being played, or if AMS is implementing a new pricing structure across the board.


I just registered here for this exact reason. To learn about whether this new rate was legit and if it was across the board. Just rolled out here in CA. I thought the first few work orders were generated in error so went ahead and did them at the reduced rate thinking I'll get em to fix it later. My rep has been pretty fair and straight forward. Well, I now am in the hole about $200 on the rate I pay out to my guys. Our HUD ranking is routinely pretty high too so it's not some type of punishment in that regard. We do a pretty fair amount of business with these guys so I'm really in a jamb now since I'm gonna have to let them go if they don't change it back. It's not possible to complete their scope at the new rate. I'm supposed to hear from one of the manager's I'm told. We'll see I guess..


----------



## Freddie

JW34 said:


> I just registered here for this exact reason. To learn about whether this new rate was legit and if it was across the board. Just rolled out here in CA. I thought the first few work orders were generated in error so went ahead and did them at the reduced rate thinking I'll get em to fix it later. My rep has been pretty fair and straight forward. Well, I now am in the hole about $200 on the rate I pay out to my guys. Our HUD ranking is routinely pretty high too so it's not some type of punishment in that regard. We do a pretty fair amount of business with these guys so I'm really in a jamb now since I'm gonna have to let them go if they don't change it back. It's not possible to complete their scope at the new rate. I'm supposed to hear from one of the manager's I'm told. We'll see I guess..


I'm in the Bay Area and do ams work. If this is true I'm dropping them. The only way to turn a profit is on cap jobs with no trash, I've done 150 plus yarders for them and its just non stop fighting with accounting to get paid. This whole after the fact debris count is hog wash, I need to know what I'm getting paid prior to starting work 


Haven't heard anything from them about a new pricing structure


----------



## Coos-NH

I was contacted recently and received their "package". I wasn't impressed with their presentation. They are advertising daily in my area.


----------



## JW34

Freddie said:


> I'm in the Bay Area and do ams work. If this is true I'm dropping them. The only way to turn a profit is on cap jobs with no trash, I've done 150 plus yarders for them and its just non stop fighting with accounting to get paid. This whole after the fact debris count is hog wash, I need to know what I'm getting paid prior to starting work
> 
> 
> Haven't heard anything from them about a new pricing structure


You won't hear anything unless you ask. The trashout work order is just missing. I didn't know anything about this untill I asked why the trashout work orders aren't in the system with the cleaning & yard work orders. When I called the state rep I was told about it. Not good..


----------



## mtmtnman

Glad i cut them loose(sts MAAG) last month. For the last 6 months i got 2-3 new houses a month. The QC that NMS (MAAGS inspection company) has hired here has failed EVERY ONE of my properties for the last 6 months. He has gone as far as to pull the stove out of the hole and take pics of grease down the side. Do any of you pull stoves and clean around them for $125??? He gets the assignment weeks after the initial and fails the landscaping, takes close up pics of toilet hinges, Takes close up pics of faucet aerators Ect Ect. He's looking for a $1,000 cleaning job, not a $125 cleaning job. When we where doing FNMA for AMS we where rated 98-100% on QC by AMS, 3rd party AND brokers. Our practices have not changed, This guy is just a dick.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Glad i cut them loose(sts MAAG) last month. For the last 6 months i got 2-3 new houses a month. The QC that NMS (MAAGS inspection company) has hired here has failed EVERY ONE of my properties for the last 6 months. He has gone as far as to pull the stove out of the hole and take pics of grease down the side. Do any of you pull stoves and clean around them for $125??? He gets the assignment weeks after the initial and fails the landscaping, takes close up pics of toilet hinges, Takes close up pics of faucet aerators Ect Ect. He's looking for a $1,000 cleaning job, not a $125 cleaning job. When we where doing FNMA for AMS we where rated 98-100% on QC by AMS, 3rd party AND brokers. Our practices have not changed, This guy is just a dick.


I'll be willing to bet that this fellow hasn't had his azz beat in awhile.


----------



## PropPresPro

thanohano44 said:


> I'll be willing to bet that this fellow hasn't had his azz beat in awhile.


Lmao:laughing:


----------



## JW34

mtmtnman said:


> Glad i cut them loose(sts MAAG) last month. For the last 6 months i got 2-3 new houses a month. The QC that NMS (MAAGS inspection company) has hired here has failed EVERY ONE of my properties for the last 6 months. He has gone as far as to pull the stove out of the hole and take pics of grease down the side. Do any of you pull stoves and clean around them for $125??? He gets the assignment weeks after the initial and fails the landscaping, takes close up pics of toilet hinges, Takes close up pics of faucet aerators Ect Ect. He's looking for a $1,000 cleaning job, not a $125 cleaning job. When we where doing FNMA for AMS we where rated 98-100% on QC by AMS, 3rd party AND brokers. Our practices have not changed, This guy is just a dick.


Yeah, we pull the stoves and clean behind & under. This and about a 1000 other things we've added to our scope at one point or another by failing QC. Our scores have been good and in fact we cracked the top 5 in their national ranking a few months ago. We've been in top 15 consistently each month over the past year. Here's a good one for you though (can't remember if it was NMS or someone else).. QC inspector put our air fresheners in the sink & took pics stating no air fresheners present. Trouble is, the air freshener was visible (in the QC inspector's pics) in the reflection of the mirror down in the sink. That was fun pointing that one out to our rep!


----------



## mtmtnman

JW34 said:


> Yeah, we pull the stoves and clean behind & under. This and about a 1000 other things we've added to our scope at one point or another by failing QC. Our scores have been good and in fact we cracked the top 5 in their national ranking a few months ago. We've been in top 15 consistently each month over the past year. Here's a good one for you though (can't remember if it was NMS or someone else).. QC inspector put our air fresheners in the sink & took pics stating no air fresheners present. Trouble is, the air freshener was visible (in the QC inspector's pics) in the reflection of the mirror down in the sink. That was fun pointing that one out to our rep!




You must have access to cheap help or something. Most of these homes would take 2 people at least 10 hours to clean. This can't be done for $125. They get what they pay for. Hell i get $250 to $400 direct with brokers for the same condition homes......


----------



## Freddie

mtmtnman said:


> You must have access to cheap help or something. Most of these homes would take 2 people at least 10 hours to clean. This can't be done for $125. They get what they pay for. Hell i get $250 to $400 direct with brokers for the same condition homes......


Most AMS houses I've done that I've gotten excellent 4.0 ratings only took 2 people 2-2.5 hours to detail clean cause we has skills


----------



## thanohano44

Freddie said:


> Most AMS houses I've done that I've gotten excellent 4.0 ratings only took 2 people 2-2.5 hours to detail clean cause we has skills


You has skills? Or you have skills? Taking pride in working for below minimum wage sure does take you sum skills to!!


----------



## mtmtnman

Freddie said:


> Most AMS houses I've done that I've gotten excellent 4.0 ratings only took 2 people 2-2.5 hours to detail clean cause we has skills




LOL! Are you getting homes that you need a putty knife to scrape the grease off the cabinets and floors?? We have VERY high mineral content in our water and get written up for toilets and tubs that "aren't clean" Muratic Acid is one of the few things that will touch this and i wont use it due to fumes. Your QC's are OBVIOUSLY not white gloving them like the prick here is. The realtors are happy with the work but i believe the QC has a chip on his shoulder........


----------



## Freddie

thanohano44 said:


> You has skills? Or you have skills? Taking pride in working for below minimum wage sure does take you sum skills to!!


Haha the grammar error was intentional.

I will only do a sales clean when the trashout is attached, never by itself. No money in it solo, then it is less than minimum wage


----------



## STARBABY

Freddie said:


> Haha the grammar error was intentional.
> 
> I will only do a sales clean when the trashout is attached, never by itself. No money in it solo, then it is less than minimum wage


 
With most the companies anymore there isn`t much pofiit with trashout!


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> With most the companies anymore there isn`t much pofiit with trashout!




Amen to that! Our local landfill is not too bad @ $36.70 per ton but the town west of here is $8 sorted and $26 unsorted PER CUBIC YARD!


----------



## STARBABY

mtmtnman said:


> Amen to that! Our local landfill is not too bad @ $36.70 per ton but the town west of here is $8 sorted and $26 unsorted PER CUBIC YARD!


Runs about $50 a ton here

man ,Just got an approved trash out! only problem is I bid $2500 and was aprroved for $250. Are you freaking kidding me! I only been doing this for 13 years , now I do not know how to count cubs! work order says ajusted on it! sorry it`s not going to happen! getting so tried of all the low ballers.


----------



## Freddie

mtmtnman said:


> Amen to that! Our local landfill is not too bad @ $36.70 per ton but the town west of here is $8 sorted and $26 unsorted PER CUBIC YARD!


I went to a local landfill today and I have about 3 cubic yards worth of stuff and it would have new the minimum $20 at a station where I weigh but this one I haven't been to in over a year since te price increase. Well their minimum is 1 ton rate of $86.50 so it's that no matter what unless its more than a ton of course and then come January 1 a additional $9.50 fuel surcharge will be added on top. I told the attendant no thanks and I drove off- I was literally driving by this landfill on the way home and just trying to clear out the trailer before tomorrow


----------



## JW34

mtmtnman said:


> You must have access to cheap help or something. Most of these homes would take 2 people at least 10 hours to clean. This can't be done for $125. They get what they pay for. Hell i get $250 to $400 direct with brokers for the same condition homes......


Most homes in this area really aren't all that bad. Some are of course but it pretty well evens out. Even on the good ones, $125 to clean doesn't come close. We use the trashout fee to pay the guys because typically the trashout on the HUD homes is pretty minimal. Anyway, with the trashout fee gone.. It no longer makes sense. My only hope is that every single vendor/contractor does the same thing I did and takes a stand so that they are forced to revert back to the way it was. It was far from perfect but we were proffitable with them.


----------



## mtmtnman

JW34 said:


> Most homes in this area really aren't all that bad. Some are of course but it pretty well evens out. Even on the good ones, $125 to clean doesn't come close. We use the trashout fee to pay the guys because typically the trashout on the HUD homes is pretty minimal. Anyway, with the trashout fee gone.. It no longer makes sense. My only hope is that every single vendor/contractor does the same thing I did and takes a stand so that they are forced to revert back to the way it was. It was far from perfect but we were proffitable with them.




I have been using the trashout fee as well. Still don't pay sometimes!


----------



## BPWY

STARBABY said:


> Runs about $50 a ton here
> 
> man ,Just got an approved trash out! only problem is I bid $2500 and was aprroved for $250. Are you freaking kidding me! I only been doing this for 13 years , now I do not know how to count cubs! work order says ajusted on it! sorry it`s not going to happen! getting so tried of all the low ballers.





Adjust their bid back to them, as in bid adjustment denied.


----------



## dirtbuster

JW34 said:


> Most homes in this area really aren't all that bad. Some are of course but it pretty well evens out. Even on the good ones, $125 to clean doesn't come close. We use the trashout fee to pay the guys because typically the trashout on the HUD homes is pretty minimal. Anyway, with the trashout fee gone.. It no longer makes sense. My only hope is that every single vendor/contractor does the same thing I did and takes a stand so that they are forced to revert back to the way it was. It was far from perfect but we were proffitable with them.


Agreed. It is no longer profitable or logical to continue working with them if they don't revert back to fair prices. The last time I checked, slavery ended 400 some odd years ago. We are independent businesses with overhead expenses also. I don't know if tax season is the motivating factor for this decision or if someone was on acid, but it is incomprehensible to me how you can bite the hand that feeds you. AMS was our largest client bringing in 6 figs. But hey, I thank them for inspiring us to sub direct.


----------



## Blonde25

We signed on with AMS Fannie Mae in August after FAS lost it or quit whatever they were jerks so yay! The CA team is really good for us, we rarely work 30 miles out of our coverage area, check is always direct deposited before the 20th. And if you stay in tier 1, you get bonuses which actually make it a profitable company to work with. I would reccomend them as long as you keep detailed track of everything you do as they get a little busy and forgetful.


----------



## Diallo185

Heres a nice one for AMS, since it is FM. Dont forget the 27% deduction on price since their in house QC inspections wont score anyone higher then 75%. Wonder how many hours the eviction team got paid for? 

http://www.fresnobee.com/2012/12/12...tion-puts-miramonte.html?story_link=email_msg


----------



## Cleanupman

I have heard a lot of pro's and con's on AMS
We have never encountered any issues that have not been resolved in a timely manner.
In addition Blonde girl is correct. we are consistantly receiving the bonus for our scores and not having to pay the vig for "earlypay" and the DD is definately a plus...

I've also heard just the opposite...so as with every national good and bad and it will depend how the bad is handled as to your experience...


----------



## mtmtnman

Cleanupman said:


> I have heard a lot of pro's and con's on AMS
> We have never encountered any issues that have not been resolved in a timely manner.
> In addition Blonde girl is correct. we are consistantly receiving the bonus for our scores and not having to pay the vig for "earlypay" and the DD is definately a plus...
> 
> I've also heard just the opposite...so as with every national good and bad and it will depend how the bad is handled as to your experience...


Your experience was mine as well. We even received a 5000 dollar bonus last year for being top vendor in the nation. I have had no issues with them except for a couple of invoices that I took to a higher authority and got straightened out.

Safeguard has taken over since August and all these properties have went to hell. The brokers are pissed but no matter how much bitching and complaining they do nothing seems to change. Whenever they bitched to AMS about something, things were done within 24 hours. I think safeguard is just too big to keep a handle on everything.


----------



## JDRM

Higher level kickbacks, Safe guard has been getting away with it forever!


----------



## Trashout

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! Are you getting homes that you need a putty knife to scrape the grease off the cabinets and floors?? We have VERY high mineral content in our water and get written up for toilets and tubs that "aren't clean" Muratic Acid is one of the few things that will touch this and i wont use it due to fumes. Your QC's are OBVIOUSLY not white gloving them like the prick here is. The realtors are happy with the work but i believe the QC has a chip on his shoulder........


I agree 100% it all depends on the luck of the draw as to what qc inspector you get. Here in GA you have a subcontracted company NMS that works for Linda Van Holmes that is contracted by PKMG. The only requirement you have to have to work for NMS is a digital camera and Internet access. These guys will write you up for one nail missed or one cobweb, and score deductions are the same for this as if you didn't do any cleaning. On top of all this, we just got our pay reduced again last week on the trash removal. It used to be a flat rate for debris removal , but know its on a per cubic yard basis that is determined by the hpir inspector. Basically getting shafted because the trash removal work order was the only thing keeping your head above water with all that Pk requires on cleaning and "included " hazard remediation. We have worked for them for a long time, but it seems to get worse every year, usually this time of year when all the pay issues arise. I guess it's there way of saying merry Christmas!!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Your experience was mine as well. We even received a 5000 dollar bonus last year for being top vendor in the nation. I have had no issues with them except for a couple of invoices that I took to a higher authority and got straightened out.
> 
> Safeguard has taken over since August and all these properties have went to hell. The brokers are pissed but no matter how much bitching and complaining they do nothing seems to change. Whenever they bitched to AMS about something, things were done within 24 hours. I think safeguard is just too big to keep a handle on everything.


That and they have the insurance to cover if anything happens.


----------



## Freddie

I keep hearing from several of you that AMS is changing the trashout order to pay for cubic yards only and no more flat rate, but I'm still receiving orders with a flat rate pricing on the trashout- received about 9 orders since last week, course I have to reject some because the yardage is way too much to make money especially being rain soaked


----------



## dirtbuster

Freddie said:


> I keep hearing from several of you that AMS is changing the trashout order to pay for cubic yards only and no more flat rate, but I'm still receiving orders with a flat rate pricing on the trashout- received about 9 orders since last week, course I have to reject some because the yardage is way too much to make money especially being rain soaked


Yes, they have changed the pricing structure for trash removal wk orders, but I believe it's for HUD wk orders only. Yes, everything was copacetic w AMS until they pulled the rug from under HUD vendors. If you're servicing FNMA, Freddiemac or GMAC then things are probably still gravy for you.


----------



## Cleanupman

Freddie said:


> I keep hearing from several of you that AMS is changing the trashout order to pay for cubic yards only and no more flat rate, but I'm still receiving orders with a flat rate pricing on the trashout- received about 9 orders since last week, course I have to reject some because the yardage is way too much to make money especially being rain soaked


 
This is true.
I spoke to our state REP this morning about...the good ALL debris...including landscaping will be included...trime them shrubs and trees!!!!!!


----------



## Diallo185

Ran into a FM inspector here in Southern California, out of 15 houses inspected by them 15 failed. They said they could of failed all 15 from the exterior however 10 of them had to fail from the inside as well as outside. They also noted that the same names of "contractors" are on the sign in sheet, that it appears AMS just took all of the FAS contractors in the state of CA. 
I dont see AMS keeping Fannie Mae in CA with those kind of numbers.


----------



## Trashout

dirtbuster said:


> Yes, they have changed the pricing structure for trash removal wk orders, but I believe it's for HUD wk orders only. Yes, everything was copacetic w AMS until they pulled the rug from under HUD vendors. If you're servicing FNMA, Freddiemac or GMAC then things are probably still gravy for you.


Yes you are correct , I was talking about HUD..sorry for any confusion. They still expect you to white glove everything along with all the hazard stuff they include in the cleaning..lol 


We still haven't heard who got the new HUD contract for GA..AMS acts like they don't know anything, just kind of strange they just all of a sudden restructured the clean out pay. Guess we will find out the first of January..maybe


----------



## Trashout

JW34 said:


> Most homes in this area really aren't all that bad. Some are of course but it pretty well evens out. Even on the good ones, $125 to clean doesn't come close. We use the trashout fee to pay the guys because typically the trashout on the HUD homes is pretty minimal. Anyway, with the trashout fee gone.. It no longer makes sense. My only hope is that every single vendor/contractor does the same thing I did and takes a stand so that they are forced to revert back to the way it was. It was far from perfect but we were proffitable with them.



Amen to that!! The problem is all of us that are still doing it for this. I wished there was a way for everyone to stick together on this HUD thing, but unfortunately they will just go to the new hire and they will half a.!! It then they will quit..on and on and on


----------



## JW34

Trashout said:


> Amen to that!! The problem is all of us that are still doing it for this. I wished there was a way for everyone to stick together on this HUD thing, but unfortunately they will just go to the new hire and they will half a.!! It then they will quit..on and on and on


I have declined 5 properties since the new fee structure took effect. Along with a long-winded email to my state rep with explanation. Sure hope everyone is doing the same..


----------



## dirtbuster

According to my State Rep, AMS has no intention of reverting back to their old pricing. I wonder if they'll still feel the same way when the quality of service starts to plummet due to disgruntled contractors. I can't imagine them being a FSM for HUD for long.


----------



## PropPresPro

dirtbuster said:


> According to my State Rep, AMS has no intention of reverting back to their old pricing. I wonder if they'll still feel the same way when the quality of service starts to plummet due to disgruntled contractors. I can't imagine them being a FSM for HUD for long.


Here's my prediction. YES - they will feel the same way, and, YES - they will continue as a FSM throughout their contracted timeframe w/ HUD.

Disgusting, isn't it.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

HUD contract for GA I am pretty sure went to A2Z.

I have been with AMS for a few years,do all there HUD work in NH and complete Fannie MAE in NH and Mass.

Sometimes invoices are little off but other than that we are always tier 1 scoring we average a 3.6 so month after month we are right 30 in the country.

Check is always in the mail on time,never once had a charged back,always had my invoices properly corrected.

The numbers on flat fees are not always great.Some jobs we get less than 2 cubs and other jobs we get 40.Anything over 40 I tell them I am too busy for the job and they re assign,and then I score one less than 5 cubs.They play the game with us and we play back,been doing this for 3 years now and it works.

You do know that if you score 4.0 with the brokers you get $160.00 credited.


----------



## Diallo185

Scoring system is flaud. AMS website states I had a excellant rating by both the broker and the 3rd party inspector with a 4.0 on ams website under property ID. However when invoice comes in they(ams) scores me under a 3, I ask for clarification on score difference. Mr Mitch Patel has yet to answer me going on 35 days. Doesnt suprise me why they lost Freddie Mac in CA. As for Fannie its just a matter of time. As for AMS and hud work in california i would like to know whats going on with that.


----------



## JW34

MKM Landscaping said:


> HUD contract for GA I am pretty sure went to A2Z.
> 
> I have been with AMS for a few years,do all there HUD work in NH and complete Fannie MAE in NH and Mass.
> 
> Sometimes invoices are little off but other than that we are always tier 1 scoring we average a 3.6 so month after month we are right 30 in the country.
> 
> Check is always in the mail on time,never once had a charged back,always had my invoices properly corrected.
> 
> The numbers on flat fees are not always great.Some jobs we get less than 2 cubs and other jobs we get 40.Anything over 40 I tell them I am too busy for the job and they re assign,and then I score one less than 5 cubs.They play the game with us and we play back,been doing this for 3 years now and it works.
> 
> You do know that if you score 4.0 with the brokers you get $160.00 credited.


In the past couple years AMS has had the HUD contract I have yet to see a $160 credit for scoring 4.0 on a property. We've maintained a top 15 or so ranking and even hit 5th once. We see a few hundred bucks total on the invoice when we get "preferred vendor" status but $160 for each 4.0 QC? Never. Hardly matters now anyway with the new $20 per cube fee instead of flat rate trashout because we're done. Can't imagine why anyone would accept a 60% (average) cut in fee for doing the exact same thing they've been doing all along. My declined properties are being reassigned somewhere so obviously someone is accepting them. Very disappointing!


----------



## Dnmceo17

I GOT MY 1 and only check from them last week PLEASE RUN THE OTHER WAY!!! IT TOOK 4 MONTHS AND MY LAWYER TO GET MY CHECK!!!
AMS SUCKS DUCKS BUTT!!!!!!
I'm JUST SAYING have a Great Day!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::innocent::innocent:


----------



## STARBABY

JW34 said:


> In the past couple years AMS has had the HUD contract I have yet to see a $160 credit for scoring 4.0 on a property. We've maintained a top 15 or so ranking and even hit 5th once. We see a few hundred bucks total on the invoice when we get "preferred vendor" status but $160 for each 4.0 QC? Never. Hardly matters now anyway with the new $20 per cube fee instead of flat rate trashout because we're done. Can't imagine why anyone would accept a 60% (average) cut in fee for doing the exact same thing they've been doing all along. My declined properties are being reassigned somewhere so obviously someone is accepting them. Very disappointing!


 
20 a cyd what did they use to pay?


----------



## Wannabe

$40/cyd after the discount. At least that was the Midwest rate several yrs ago.


----------



## pspreservation

The per cube deal hit us right before Christmas. They have continually whittled away our "package" price. I cannot figure out how they can justify this making sense for the vendors as it was the trash that made the package even remotely make sense if you average 5 cubes or less. We did a solid six figures with them the last couple of years but......
Does anyone know who has the Fannie contract in Washington and Oregon?


----------



## GTX63

JW34 said:


> Can't imagine why anyone would accept a 60% (average) cut in fee for doing the exact same thing they've been doing all along. My declined properties are being reassigned somewhere so obviously someone is accepting them. Very disappointing!


If you have been doing PP REO work for more than a few years you are considered by the Nats and Regionals the same as the 50+ group is in the business work force. You know too much about how the system works and you are paid too much for work they can hire out to someone else at lower rates. Yes, crews are taking the new orders at 60% less because they never really knew what it was like to make $40 cyd and according to their figuring, it beats sitting at home...according to their figuring.


----------



## ROBBIEZ91

AMS has fannie in Oregon...


----------



## JW34

pspreservation said:


> The per cube deal hit us right before Christmas. They have continually whittled away our "package" price. I cannot figure out how they can justify this making sense for the vendors as it was the trash that made the package even remotely make sense if you average 5 cubes or less. We did a solid six figures with them the last couple of years but......
> Does anyone know who has the Fannie contract in Washington and Oregon?


We stopped dead in our tracks with them over this and we were a high volume contractor as well. Worst part was that we completed a handful of properties under the new cy pay structure thinking it was just a system mistake since we had no other communication that things were changing. I'm in the red on those properties because I paid my guys as normal. I can't imagine they have folks willing to work so cheap but they must be out there. Disgusting isn't it?


----------



## Prezshop

JW34 said:


> We stopped dead in our tracks with them over this and we were a high volume contractor as well. Worst part was that we completed a handful of properties under the new cy pay structure thinking it was just a system mistake since we had no other communication that things were changing. I'm in the red on those properties because I paid my guys as normal. I can't imagine they have folks willing to work so cheap but they must be out there. Disgusting isn't it?


Same here. I just upped my cap for other clients and told AMS i cant complete these hud services anymore. week later there still trying to send me orders.


----------



## GLPS

They have there own in house contractors that perform the same services.


----------



## Diallo185

Have you seen there in house work they are doing? I drove by 10 or so known FM asset in CA and I can fail just about every one from the exterior, let alone a inground pool not being secured near a school. AMS and Fannie are like AMS and freddy 1yr and done. Then again when you gross 30mil in one month you dont have to worry about longevity.


----------



## GLPS

Yes I have been to a ton of their in house guys jobs!, Way worse than anything I see subs do!


----------



## Wannabe

Their in-house employee crews here do the best job Ive seen ever. They have a good manager that drives around with a "cute" female employee ALL day long checking on work. One thing I found is the realtors who nag the most get the worse cleanings


----------



## Stateline

If i was getting paid by the hour then i could do even better work also. hah


----------



## YourMaineHandyman

*Just about to start with AMS in Maine*

I am meeting with a quality control Inspector/trainer today from AMS. We are meeting at one of the properties. Anything I should ask him?? 

Jim


----------



## Wannabe

Ask:

1) do you have chargebacks?
2) How anal are you Mr Inspector? A true thumb up the arse?
3) How long before payment?
4) Are you still paying $40cyd?
5) What guarantee's do I have that the "in-house" crews are not cherry picking the easy/close cleanouts while I get the bad ones for some stupid cheap flat rate?
6) Will I be able to charge interest on the money I loan to AMS?
7) Can I charge Profit/Overhead?


Could do more


----------



## YourMaineHandyman

*AMS Pricing*

Thank Wannbe, They are very thruo in their work. They only pay 328$ (price is after their 20%) for an initial debris clean out up to 35 Cubic yards. Then 20 cubic yards there after. Below is their price list. 

Initial Cleaning: 175$-20% = $140
Landscaping (Lawn cut or snow removal) $150-%20=$120
Initial Trashout (up to 35 Cubic yards) $410-20%=$328
Initial Winterization $135-20%=$108
Routine lawn cut $40- 20%=$32
Routine Cleaning $25-20% =$20

This is the list I got from them yesterday. Pretty low pricing.. I did hear that you can talk to them about getting better pricing. not sure though..


----------



## hammerhead

YourMaineHandyman said:


> Thank Wannbe, They are very thruo in their work. They only pay 328$ (price is after their 20%) for an initial debris clean out up to 35 Cubic yards. Then 20 cubic yards there after. Below is their price list.
> 
> Initial Cleaning: 175$-20% = $140
> Landscaping (Lawn cut or snow removal) $150-%20=$120
> Initial Trashout (up to 35 Cubic yards) $410-20%=$328
> Initial Winterization $135-20%=$108
> Routine lawn cut $40- 20%=$32
> Routine Cleaning $25-20% =$20
> 
> This is the list I got from them yesterday. Pretty low pricing.. I did hear that you can talk to them about getting better pricing. not sure though..


Int clean seems the norm. You never make money on this
int grass cut seems ok.
int trashout sucks balls unless it is less than 10 yrds.
wintz seems average and higher than some.
lawn cut about average if it is under 15,000
cleaning sucks. would not drive there for that

Just my 2 cents


----------



## STARBABY

YourMaineHandyman said:


> Thank Wannbe, They are very thruo in their work. They only pay 328$ (price is after their 20%) for an initial debris clean out up to 35 Cubic yards. Then 20 cubic yards there after. Below is their price list.
> 
> Initial Cleaning: 175$-20% = $140
> Landscaping (Lawn cut or snow removal) $150-%20=$120
> Initial Trashout (up to 35 Cubic yards) $410-20%=$328
> Initial Winterization $135-20%=$108
> Routine lawn cut $40- 20%=$32
> Routine Cleaning $25-20% =$20
> 
> This is the list I got from them yesterday. Pretty low pricing.. I did hear that you can talk to them about getting better pricing. not sure though..


Damn the initial trash is less then $10 CYD(what are they smoking!!!!)


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> Damn the initial trash is less then $10 CYD(what are they smoking!!!!)



Do you see trash in every property?? We sure don't here. 5 yards or less in most..............


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Do you see trash in every property?? We sure don't here. 5 yards or less in most..............






40 yrds plus, was common 98% of the time on all the fannie's I did.


----------



## Stateline

I did an initial services today You can only hope for either very little debris or a whole lot of debris the 20-35 yarders will kill your wallet. the intial yards are nice in the winter, just move some snow and trim some hedges.


----------



## STARBABY

BPWY said:


> 40 yrds plus, was common 98% of the time on all the fannie's I did.


Same here! hardly ever get 5 cyd


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> Same here! hardly ever get 5 cyd


Y'all must be getting old houses. Most of ours are less than 10 years old and are mostly well cared for. Over 1/2 are cash for keys as people have figured out they don't have to leave....


----------



## STARBABY

mtmtnman said:


> Y'all must be getting old houses. Most of ours are less than 10 years old and are mostly well cared for. Over 1/2 are cash for keys as people have figured out they don't have to leave....


 
house are 1/2 and 1/2 old or newer! Are Fannie Mai around here the realtor handle the cash for keys:thumbsup:


----------



## Blonde25

I see the same thing here in CA, if I work in my direct area 15 out of 20 jobs are under 15cyds. Go up the freeway 40 miles and its overage heaven. Maybe they don't care to do cfk in the real slummy areas. I think in house turns down large jobs, I have had 2 jobs last month in the in house city totally their territory with 100+. One job 62 pallets of roofing tiles. Talk about a nightmare, neighbors blocked the semi we rented from going up their newly paved road, we drove foreklifts a mile each way to bring the pallets down! So I then understood why we got the job


----------

